# Tucking a "BOB's"



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Anyone Tipping the Top of their Bob's Manual JP Away from the transom to get more "tuck" ?

Dave


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I've added wedges to a transom once in the distant past. It was on a 150hp motor, though. Worked out very well.

Rich
***************************************************
Item #: 20122 
Reg. Price: $ 40.99

Our Price: $ 36.99 

Description 
CMC, Transom Wedges/ Setback Spacers


These 2 degree wedges are designed to give extra positive or negative trim. 


Features:
Used as an aid for boats with an insufficient transom angle or for boats having planing problems at low speed 
Unique design of the CMC Transom Wedges allows you to also use them as set back spacers 
Simply stack and invert 2, 4, and 6 sets (sold in sets of two) 
Fit all Transom jacks, jack plates, Outboard lifts, tilt trim units, and outboard motors with a standard B.I.A bolt pattern 
Made of strong 6061 T6 alloy aluminum (not cast aluminum) 
Will not crack like cast aluminum 
********************************************


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Dave, move some gear forward to balance the load!
That heavy cooler doesn't have to be reachable when running!

[smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

I tried it and the holes didnt line up.To make it work you will have to enlarge the holes.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

They must have Re-Designed it mine line up 

Ran It yesterday ... I can Run my motor in The 3rd Hole ...LOL But can really tuck If I want to ...


----------

